# To buy a motorcycle or not to buy...



## The Hate Ape (Mar 24, 2017)

I get bit by the bug this time of year, every year....

I'm comfortable with the idea of riding a motorcycle and have in the past but am no where near considered an experienced rider. I prefer cruisers, love HDs and found a nice 2006 Dyna FX for sale for 6k last night.

It started when I rode my roomate's boat of a 2015 Street Glide to get the rust out because he's been in surgery recovery. After that I thought about how much I love it.

I don't know, every year I get like this - I'm getting ready to move out to Cali after July and thought to get some fun riding experience in (permit) and around NC before going out there.

Felt the 2006 dyna was a pretty nice deal as well.

Thoughts?

H/A


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 24, 2017)

@The Hate Ape  ,

I too get the bug every single spring, but then about three days into summer I read consecutive stories about motorcycle crashes that could never have been prevented.

The ones sticking my mind are:

 - Dear runs into motorcyclist

- Motorcyclist hit by a little old lady while sitting at traffic light

- Rabbit runs out in front of motorcyclists, motorcyclist crashes and dies. That one just happened last summer about 60 miles north of me.

 I am a guy who literally looks over my shoulder a second time every time I want to change lanes, just to make sure there's not a motorcycle in my blind spot. Occasionally I miss one and get flipped a massive bird. It's not because I wasn't being careful, I just did not see him.

My point is this, I am looking for a motorcyclist and I still miss them sometimes, most people driving cars don't even take a second glance much less check specifically for motorcyclist.

 Finally, I do not know how old you are, but you did say that you are not an experienced rider. I've got a buddy who works in the ER, he says it it is amazing to him that the average age of motorcycle accident victims are over 40 years old. Younger guys have been riding every day since they were kids, and developed the instincts and muscle memory. He says there are too many "old guys" who want to get motorcycles now and don't have the riding-time and experience to avoid accidents.

Since you are asking for feedback, I vote "no".


----------



## CDG (Mar 24, 2017)

Yes.  Being on a bike is a great feeling.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 24, 2017)

My son bought one a month ago. He uses it for "fun time" on back roads on pretty days. He avoids all the major traffic routes and uses back roads while he is on it. It's not his primary mode of transportation but is simply a hobby vehicle. That was one of the deals he made with his mom.

He wants me to get one as well so that he can have someone that he trusts to ride with him and not act like an idiot. I will more than likely end up getting one.

Go for it.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm 28 -

Honestly that was my thought too about the age versus experience. Figured it was a now or never sort of thing and didn't want to wait.


----------



## CDG (Mar 24, 2017)

I didn't start riding until I was 30.  Took the Motorcycle Safety Foundation Basic Rider Course, and was riding comfortably around the city after that weekend.  Rode for a couple weeks before I hopped on an interstate.  I started out on a 750cc cruiser, then upgraded to the Victory Vegas I have now.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Mar 24, 2017)

honestly I had to learn wtf that was lol

I started on an 800 as a kid, I'm pretty comfortable on a heavy bike and am not into fast ass, mach jesus type crotch rockets.

The Dyna is probably my style. My buddy had an 88 Evo in his Dyna which I rode around a bit and really liked. This one looks like it has a 103 though so its gonna be quick for sure.

As long as the frame/body suits me I'll be comfortable. Just need the weight to be centered so I can be comfortable maneuvering.


----------



## CDG (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm the same way when it comes to cruisers vs crotch rockets.  My Vegas has a 100 in it, and it's definitely quick. My old Chief had a Dyna, and he loved it.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 24, 2017)

Buy it.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Mar 24, 2017)

I didn't start riding until I was 32; I'm 39 now. Went through the MSF course and picked up a brand new Sportster the day I graduated. I spent the first few weeks riding in the evenings on back roads with no traffic, then slowly eased into higher traffic areas as my confidence grew. 

After about a month - on my first extended ride - my back and ass started getting sore after about two hours, but I kept pushing on towards what I thought would be a good stopping point. Then I merged into a the passenger side of car while doing 55mph because I was so focused on every ache and pain that I did a half-assed blind spot check.I got rashed up, but I was able to walk away under my own power - but only because God protects fools like me once in awhile.

I did a few stupid things that day that bit me in the ass: I pushed myself further than my experience warranted, I didn't listen to my body, and as a result fatigue and loss of focus caused me to fuck up and crash. 

The way I look at it, all of those factors were under my control. I can learn and improve or account for those things through practice and experience. So I'm still riding. If I had done everything right that day and someone had plowed into me, I probably wouldn't have gotten on a bike again.

You are going to crash. The trick is to stack the deck in your favor to the extent that you can - training, equipment, weather, road conditions, etc.

I rebuilt that Sportster; still have it. I bought a Road Glide about a year and a half ago, and the week after next I'm going on a 1300 mile ride with a couple of friends.

Go buy that Dyna.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Gunz (Apr 2, 2017)

He who dies with the most toys wins.


----------



## macNcheese (Apr 3, 2017)

Do it. You can _technically_ split lanes in Cali. And the traffic is terrible so it could be pretty useful. Just watch out for everyone else!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 3, 2017)

Do it, But take it from me..... Wear a full face... Using your face as a break does not work as well as it sounds ha ha..


----------



## The Hate Ape (Apr 3, 2017)

Interesting Story that went down over the weekend:

- Friday/Saturday Evening:

As we know I'm interested in Dyna models - well, homeboy didn't respond to my calls or text messages so I'm assuming either the bike sold or he backed out of the idea of selling his sweet ass Dyna. I went to my local watering hole and got a little bit carried away, stepped outside to catch some air and to my visual - a Dyna motorycycle.

Yes I sat on it, Yes I know it was an asshole move but my friends were inside - it happened. (I have no idea who's bike it was)

As I got off:
"Is that your motorcycle!?"

She was really cute and I think bored of the bar, she asked for a ride and I told her I was way too intoxicated to be riding right now - she asked me where I lived and then offered to take me home.

I accepted.

I'm definitely buying a motorcycle.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 12, 2017)

Pussy is undefeated.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 14, 2017)

Have you ever looked at Victory's? Polaris is killing the line and you may be able to get a really good deal on one right now.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 14, 2017)

What is that going to do to parts availability/price and the number of mechanics that can work on those bikes?


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Apr 15, 2017)

Teufel said:


> What is that going to do to parts availability/price and the number of mechanics that can work on those bikes?



Supposedly Polaris has committed to support for the next ten years - after that, the owners are on their own. I would think the number of knowledgeable mechanics is going to taper off pretty rapidly though.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 15, 2017)

Didn't Polaris buy Indian cycles? Why are they dumping victory?


----------



## CDG (Apr 15, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Didn't Polaris buy Indian cycles? Why are they dumping victory?



Victory hasn't been making money the past few years, especially since Indian came back onto the market.  So Polaris made the decision to focus its resources on Indian, and the Slingshot brand to a lesser extent.

Polaris Stops Victory Motorcycles Production

I have a Victory Vegas, and I love it.  Hopefully maintenance costs stay even for the 10 years Polaris promised to continue making parts.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 13, 2017)

Okay you speed freaks - crank up the volume, go "full screen", and hang the fuck on....


----------



## Kraut783 (May 13, 2017)

HOLY CRAP...what a wipe out at the 3:55 mark


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 13, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Okay you speed freaks - crank up the volume, go "full screen", and hang the fuck on....



Formula 1 on four wheels is pretty  freaky. 

Formula 1 on two wheels is insane.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 13, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Formula 1 on four wheels is pretty  freaky.
> 
> Formula 1 on two wheels is insane.



It's pretty damn scary on water,  too.


----------

